# Incredibly good saw.



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got to get one of those. My 18 volt DeWalt cordless works well but REALLY goes through batteries in a hurry. (Good for trimming trees though).


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review Bert.who would have guessed a HF saw would hold up that long. As a contractor I have several Dewalt,porter cable,and a small ridgid recip saws and they all have given me good service but non of them cost $19.99.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim , HF tools deserve better credit that they most of the time get.
Most of them are not great tools but they are good tools especially for occasional uses.
I have a lot of HF tools and they serve me well. 
I have purchased HF tools for probably 25 years and I made a living with them,I really like their value.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bert, I bought 2 of those saws along with a 6.5HP gas engine/water pump as a lot on eBay. 
Total cost was $11 plus $55 for shipping because of the weight of the engine/pump.
I figured I got a pretty good deal as these were returns.
I had a DeWalt 11Amp model recip that was great but I broke the rotating shaft. A new shaft was $159 and I couldn't justify that.
I tried out the HF with rotating handle and have been very pleased. It's been going for 3 years now and I've used it for fence deconstruction, electrical conduit deconstruction, cutting power poles off to fit the system we had to install, and even slicing chunks out of logs to make boards from.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I've had one for 2 years. I bought to cut scrap wood and do some pruning at my lake house. For the $20 I paid for it! it's paid for itself many times over. I'm a HF junkie! But I have learned what is a good deal and what isn't.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Bert, you have probably noticed that if there is a problem everyone is quick to say "this is a piece of junk!" If The tool is decent then we expect that and no one says much about it. That is why many of the folks like HF get a bad rap. Not saying I recommend this tool because I have never touched one. I am just saying that is the reason credit for decent tools is often overlooked. Good Review!!


----------

